# pelt buyers



## DARRYL (Nov 18, 2005)

what do i need to do to get best price for coyote pelts and is the list of buyers on dnr site a good one, will be hunting with rifle in mio ,glennie and lewiston area. thanks in advance, darryl


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

DARRYL,

I did not know that the DNR website had a list of fur buyers. Maybe you could post he link to this site in this thread. Thanks.

The other option that I like to promote is to attend a Michigan Trappers Association sponsored Fur Auction. I have always been satisfied with my results when I attended these auctions in the past.


----------



## kenockee_ken (Jan 27, 2004)

HERE YA GO.
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/furbuy_85691_7.PDF


----------

